# Glenfield mod 25 mag cleaning



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone know the *BEST* way to clean the magazine on a Glenfield model 25 .22LR. I just got it from my dad and think it should should be cleaned after sitting around for 20 years.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it the model 25 bolt action?
(Some sources list multiple Glenfield model 25s, including a slide-action)

Does the mag look like this one (may be slight differences)?

http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=403080B&chrSuperSKU=403080&MC=


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The mag has a floor plate don't it? If so take it out and clean it. Otherwise just soak it in something and be sure to use canned air or the like to blow it out.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Is it the model 25 bolt action?
> (Some sources list multiple Glenfield model 25s, including a slide-action)
> 
> Does the mag look like this one (may be slight differences)?
> ...


That's it exactly! I didn't know that model came with different actions.

Johnson- I hit it with an aerosol bore cleaner, I'm just not sure if it comes apart or how to do it. I'm still learning-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

thelonerang3r said:


> That's it exactly! I didn't know that model came with different actions.
> 
> Johnson- I hit it with an aerosol bore cleaner, I'm just not sure if it comes apart or how to do it. I'm still learning-


Look at the bottom of your mag and see if that plate is removable. Most are for larger calibers but it's hist and miss with 22's. If the plate is removable then slide it out. Be careful with the spring an make sure you put it in the same way as it come out. If ti is removable then it is a bit easier to clean. if not it's a 22, it's not all that hard to soak it in something like D-40 or the like then blow the excess and wipe it down.

Hope that helps :smt1099


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

*Glenfield Model 25*

FWIW CDNN sells NEW mags for the Marlin/Glenfield model 25.. In fact my understanding is that when Marlin discontinued the Glenfield line the very same rifle was re-badged Marlin 25, and later (I believe) it was designated the Marlin 525. (could be mistaken about the number).

All to say new mags are available at several places should you need one.

I have a Glenfield 25, and it's always been a fun plinker.

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------

